# Origin Overlay funktioniert nicht mehr...



## BeDo89 (17. September 2016)

Moinsen,

seit einer Weile kann ich in Spielen das Origin Overlay nicht mehr öffnen 
Es blitzt immer nur kurz auf und schließt sich dann sofort wieder.

Ich hab schon Origin neuinstalliert, die Tastenkombination geändert und auch in den Einstellungen unbestätigte Spiele aktiviert. Außerdem hab ich in den Radeoneinstellungen nach "verdächtigen" Einstellungen geschaut. Alles ohne Erfolg :/
Den MSI Afterburner habe ich auch testweise mal deaktiviert, früher ging es aber damit auch problemlos.

Jemand eine Idee warum das nicht funktioniert?

Mfg 

Bedo


----------



## Elektromat (20. Oktober 2016)

Servus,

selbiges Problem bei mir. 
Leider noch keine Lösung.


----------

